# do beaded dragons have venom glands



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

if so will they be going on to dwa


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yes and no


----------



## Animus (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes bearded dragons do have venom glands, however the venom is in such small amounts it really couldn't do much to you other than throbbing of the hand, there be no reason for them to be apart of the DWA.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they cant even administer it


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Bearded dragons or beaded lizards? 

I did not know bearded dragons had venom glands


----------



## Animus (Mar 3, 2009)

Well there is beliefs that they can drool there venom out and thus meaning if they were to bite you the venom could get into a wound..


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

motty123 said:


> if so will they be going on to dwa


Yes and Yes, if you search online, the first case of death from Bearded dragon envenomation has occurred in the United States. As a result, all UK petshops have been instructed to withdraw all bearded dragons from sale. If you see any for sale, you should inform the shop manager and get him to take them off sale immediately!


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Gaboon said:


> Bearded dragons or beaded lizards?
> 
> I did not know bearded dragons had venom glands


beardies and yes they do but no way to get tag yo ass


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Yes and Yes, if you search online, the first case of death from Bearded dragon envenomation has occurred in the United States. As a result, all UK petshops have been instructed to withdraw all bearded dragons from sale. If you see any for sale, you should inform the shop manager and get him to take them off sale immediately!


wtf?! when was this?


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Chriseybear said:


> :whistling2:


right right its a joke you mean lol.. *half hearted high five*

..that OR your just boosting your post count.. haha..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

> Early evolution of the venom system in lizards and snakes
> Nature doi:10.1038/nature04328
> 
> Bryan G. Fry (1,2), Nicolas Vidal (3,4), Janette A. Norman (2), Freek J. Vonk (5), Holger Scheib (6,7), S. F. Ryan Ramjan (1), Sanjaya Kuruppu (8.), Kim Fung (9), S. Blair Hedges (3), Michael K. Richardson (5), Wayne. C. Hodgson (8.), Vera Ignjatovic (10,11), Robyn Summerhayes (10,11) & Elazar Kochva (12)
> ...


there you go


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

ahh very cool thanks

Draven


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice one SiUK


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Draven said:


> right right its a joke you mean lol.. *half hearted high five*
> 
> ..that OR your just boosting your post count.. haha..


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Reel 'em in Stuart!!!!! best thing was...... you weren't even the one supposed to bite!!!!!


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Reel 'em in Stuart!!!!! best thing was...... you weren't even the one supposed to bite!!!!!


lmao aye :blush:


----------



## lozzofwales (Dec 14, 2008)

Animus said:


> Well there is beliefs that they can drool there venom out and thus meaning if they were to bite you the venom could get into a wound..


wow see never knw=ew that mine was goin nuts at his reflection ans had a sorta saliva round his mouth cood this be sorta like komodos there saliva is full of bacteria and deadly not quite a venom.....


----------

